# NVIDIA Hybrid SLI on FreeBSD?



## minimike (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi

I have got two Nvidia 8600 GT running with SLI on FreeBSD. Now I am thinking about to sell them and to buy me a NVIDIA 9800 gtx. On my Mainboard I have an Onboard Nvidia 750a. So I would use the 750a on Desktop and the 9800 GTX isn't powered  and doesn't waste power and money. And if I play a Game they switch automatically with hybrid SLI to the 9800 GTX and disable the Desktop GPU. So now, works NVIDIA Hybrid SLI on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2010)

> SLI functionality requires:
> 
> *      Identical PCI-Express graphics cards


http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86/260.19.12/README/sli.html


----------

